# Crawfish in creeks around here?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen or been able to catch crawfish in creeks around here? Not talking about enough to eat but to fish with. Growing up in Alabama I can recall catching them in creeks or pools of water. We have some really nice, clear spring fed creeks on our property and I have never seen any sign of crawfish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, when I was a kid we used to catch them in creeks and streams around my house. Not big ones, but perfect bait size. Just get a good rake and pull it through the muck and you should find some.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Every ditch around my house off Blue angel was filled with them.


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Great bass bait


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I use to catch em in Coldwater, and take em home to Bass I had in a 100gal "pond" great fish to watch grow. You talk about an eater. Drop a dozen crappie minnows in and grab a beer!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, I will go hit every creek and mudhole on the property. I couldn't imagine they wouldn't be around.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Dont know bout creeks but I know a fella who gets enough on the river to feed several families (literally)


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Used to catch them in navarre about 10 years ago to feed to my turtles


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I used to fill a 20oz bottle with rocks and slice of ham and set them in the ditches around the house. Would catch 2-3 dozen over night for bait. 

Gator, were you on Blue Angel with a dip net over the past week or 2?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

BigRed38 said:


> I used to fill a 20oz bottle with rocks and slice of ham and set them in the ditches around the house. Would catch 2-3 dozen over night for bait.
> 
> Gator, were you on Blue Angel with a dip net over the past week or 2?


I'm going to try that.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess they would be in clear, spring fed creeks?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> I guess they would be in clear, spring fed creeks?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That is not what I would call the ditches where I grew up. Just good ole plain run off.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Look in the creeks at night with a flashlight. Up in blackwater where we hunt those little creeks are full of them. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

We used to catch big ones in yellow river in minnow traps.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

There are ponds around that have them too. If you can't find any on your property, you could catch them elsewhere and "stock" your creeks.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Flounderpounder said:


> There are ponds around that have them too. If you can't find any on your property, you could catch them elsewhere and "stock" your creeks.


Seems like I recall seeing somewhere that you could order bullfrogs to stock a pond, just like fish. I guess it would work with crawfish

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://sepond.com/fish-stocking/crawfish

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

